
Oculus Rift Won't Support Mac Until Apple Releases a 'Good Computer' - charlieegan3
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/03/03/oculus-rift-for-mac-requires-better-gpus/
======
vhold
Then Apple comes out with a big google-cardboard type HMD that fits the iPad,
creates a bunch of pretty decent 360 3D streaming video based experiences,
steals the market.

~~~
SweetBro
Comparing google-cardboard to the rift is like comparing an electric scooter
to a tesla.

------
chiph
Because Apple is a consumer-products company now. Not a high-end computer
maker.

